# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Mondpiercings kunnen gevaarlijk zijn - Artikel

## Leontien

> Piercings in de tong, lippen of wangen houden een aantal risico’s in. 
> 
> *Hoe lang kan een mondpiercing blijven zitten?*
> Zolang je mond vrij is van infecties en de piercing een normaal functioneren niet in de weg staat, kan de piercing onbeperkt in de mond blijven. Let er wel op dat je bij het eerste teken van pijn of problemen je tandarts raadpleegt. 
> Vanwege de risico's die ook na het genezen van de wond blijven bestaan, zoals beschadiging van het gebit of losgeraakte en doorgeslikte sieraden, is het het veiligst mondpiercings helemaal te mijden. Vraag alleszins vooraf uitleg aan je tandarts.


 

Bron: http://<a href="http://www.gezondhei...ondheid.be</a>

----------


## Yv

Dit wist ik niet. Ik dacht juist dat een tongpiercing het veiligste was, omdat de tong snel geneest van wondjes.

----------


## Wendy

Het lijkt mij gewoon irritant om een piercing in de mond te hebben. Ik wil gewoon geen opstakels hebben als ik eet of drink.

----------


## Luuss0404

Een vriendin van mn nicht werkt op de EHBO in het ziekenhuis en zij heeft een keer iemand gahd die verkeerd gepierced was waardoor de hele tong gevoelloos/verlamd was, ik weet alleen niet of dat nog terug kwam...

----------

